

Strange VC Enquiry. Anyone else had one? - inovica

Hi there<p>I received an email enquiry from a venture capital firm, which reads as follows:<p>"Hi Adrian,<p><i>My colleague, ######## is interested in SourceGuardian.com and would like to have a quick call to learn about the company and discuss the possibility of OpenView Venture Partners making a future investment in the company.<p>Do you have time for a brief call? Please let me know a couple of times that work well for your schedule."</i><p>I've never heard of them and a quick web search shows that they're based in Boston, have made investments, but a few results also show that it appears they've been sending out these emails in bulk.  Has anyone else had one of these or know anything about the firm?  Investment, or actually selling SourceGuardian, is something I've been thinking of, however I'm unsure whether OpenView Partners are the people I should be speaking with.<p>If anyone has any knowledge of them, please share<p>Thanks<p>Ade
======
eisokant
This might help you:

[http://thefunded.com/funds/show/OpenView+Venture+Partners?vi...](http://thefunded.com/funds/show/OpenView+Venture+Partners?view=search)

------
sanj
Google Alerts are a VC's best friend?

